# Permanent Residence or Citizenship for Me



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, we’re getting closer to our goal of making our retiree escape to Mexico!! However, there are several topics where we could use your sage advice. I’ll make separate threads for each function in order to make each an individual discussion.

With school finally out for the summer, we plan to make a trip over to the Mexican Consulate in Little Rock to start our preparations for moving to Mexico. In the past, dealing with the consulate has been an exercise in frustration; they were rude, pushy & short-tempered – especially with their own citizens. Even with us, their behavior was not much better. On our way out, while an employee was trying to help us with answers & information, imagine our surprise when his supervisor proceeded to scold him, in front of us - for helping us out!!

Anyway, I’ve called & emailed several times over the past 5 or 6 weeks without any answers, help or reciprocation from them. The receptionist always takes my name, address, phone number & the reason for my call; then dutifully promises that I will be contacted promptly. Hasn’t happened yet, and I no longer have any expectation of it. So here we are, planning a trip to go deal with them in person with the hope, at least, of being able to accomplish our purposes in only two trips. One trip, to get information & forms; the second, to return the forms & continue the processes.

I could really use your help to know what more to expect in the way of requirements, forms, supporting documents & documentation we will need to take with us as part of the following process:

*Permanent Residence / Mexican Citizenship for Me*
•	obviously, we’ve always intended for me to have permanent residence once we decided to retire to live in Mexico with the intention of receiving Mexican citizenship when possible. However, I have a couple of wrinkles in our situation that might make a difference in what to do. 
o	Besides basing a petition on our intention to reside in Mexico (with verified & qualifying independent income):
	I married a Mexican national in Mexico (1987)
	My oldest daughter was born in Veracruz, Mexico (1989)

•	confused on how to proceed:
o	wait until wife “recovers” her citizenship, then make a petition based on our marriage (and the birth of our daughter, also, in Veracruz – 1989)

-	or - 

o	go ahead & start a process at the consulate next week based on our intention to move to Mexico & reside there permanently?

•	Would the circumstances above make the process easier or quicker? 
•	Would I be able to process a claim or petition for citizenship (instead of permanent residence) based on the circumstances above?


Thanks for your help, links & information!!


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

You cannot go straight to Mexican citizenship. For those with relatives that are citizens here, you have to reside legally in the country for 2 years. Then you can apply for citizenship. In your case you have 2 choices for choosing how you qualify. Through marriage to a Mexican citizen or by being the parent of a Mexican citizen.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Cristobal said:


> You cannot go straight to Mexican citizenship.... In your case you have 2 choices for choosing how you qualify. Through marriage to a Mexican citizen or by being the parent of a Mexican citizen.


Thanks!! Okay, suggestions for what to take with me or what to ask for at the Consulate?

Again, thanks for your response!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Howler said:


> Okay, we’re getting closer to our goal of making our retiree escape to Mexico!! However, there are several topics where we could use your sage advice. I’ll make separate threads for each function in order to make each an individual discussion.
> 
> With school finally out for the summer, we plan to make a trip over to the Mexican Consulate in Little Rock to start our preparations for moving to Mexico. In the past, dealing with the consulate has been an exercise in frustration; they were rude, pushy & short-tempered – especially with their own citizens. Even with us, their behavior was not much better. On our way out, while an employee was trying to help us with answers & information, imagine our surprise when his supervisor proceeded to scold him, in front of us - for helping us out!!
> 
> ...


The "Vinculo Familiar" law will let you apply for a 2 year Residente Temporal visa with a tourist FMM card at your local INM office being married to a Mexican National. I presume you could also do it at your closest Mexican Consulate. Then after 2 years you can apply for a Residente Permanente visa at you local INM office. I think, but am not sure, that you need to have 2 years on a Residente Permanente visa before applying of Citizenship. It seems your application for Citizenship is 4 years away.

It might be different as your daughter is a Mexican citizen, but am not sure. You might be able to omit the 2 years on a Residente Temporal which I had to do being married to a Mexican National. If you check the Ottawa Mexican Embassy website they have all the details in English. It is more detailed that the US Mexican Consulate´s websites. I read it a couple of years ago but can´t remember all of it.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> The "Vinculo Familiar" law will let you apply for a 2 year Residente Temporal visa with a tourist FMM card at your local INM office being married to a Mexican National. I presume you could also do it at your closest Mexican Consulate. Then after 2 years you can apply for a Residente Permanente visa at you local INM office.


Can this be done before or without actually living in Mexico...yet?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that applies if living in Mexico. Not certain if the Mexican consulate would give that approval, but it is worth asking. However, getting the Residente Temporal in the usual way will accomplish the same thing, once in Mexico, and allow you to convert to Parmanente, then naturalization in the usual manner.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that applies if living in Mexico. Not certain if the Mexican consulate would give that approval, but it is worth asking. However, getting the Residente Temporal in the usual way will accomplish the same thing, once in Mexico, and allow you to convert to Parmanente, then naturalization in the usual manner.


Will ask them when we go next week. The nice thing about being retired with no school or kids is that we can make it a 2 or 3 day affair, if we have to, in order to get all the questions answered & everything done that can be accomplished ahead of time. It's really hard to keep the excitement down, now, knowing that my wife has committed to work for another school year... she's already said that she wishes she hadn't!! Still, we can use the year to structure our steps in the process to assure a smooth-as-possible transition, when it comes.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that applies if living in Mexico. Not certain if the Mexican consulate would give that approval, but it is worth asking. However, getting the Residente Temporal in the usual way will accomplish the same thing, once in Mexico, and allow you to convert to Parmanente, then naturalization in the usual manner.


It also applies from outside Mexico, as long as the foreigner is accompanied to the Consulate by their spouse who is a Mexican citizen or has residency status.

From the website of the Consulate in Toronto:

Temporary Resident

e) Family Unity:

Family Unity Applications can only be accepted at an Embassy or Consular Office if the Mexican citizen or foreigner with temporary or permanent resident status in Mexico is outside Mexico and accompanies the family member at the time the application is submitted. Family ties must be proven as follows:
....

5 - Marriage or common-law relationship with a Mexican citizen:

i. Marriage certificate or common-law certificate or equivalent figure issued by a competent authority in conformity with the applicable legislation in the country where the legal ceremony took place, original and a photocopy; and

ii. Document proving Mexican nationality, original and a photocopy.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> It also applies from outside Mexico, as long as the foreigner is accompanied to the Consulate by their spouse who is a Mexican citizen or has residency status.
> 
> From the website of the Consulate in Toronto:
> 
> ...


Howler´s question might be interpreted to ask if a person can get a 2 year RT visa and live outside Mexico and not live in Mexico, then 2 years later getting a RP visa.

The 6 month preauthorization from a Mexican Consulate and placed in your US passport has not been asked by him yet. Then the 30 day FMM "canje" card to go to your local INM office to complete the RT process etc..


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Howler´s question might be interpreted to ask if a person can get a 2 year RT visa and live outside Mexico and not live in Mexico, then 2 years later getting a RP visa.
> 
> The 6 month preauthorization from a Mexican Consulate and placed in your US passport has not been asked by him yet. Then the 30 day FMM "canje" card to go to your local INM office to complete the RT process etc..


Yes, you have it correct Alan: I was wondering what could be done outside of the country & ahead of time. If my wife is already a citizen, could I skip several procedures & apply for the permanent residency while living outside of Mexico - prior to moving or establishing a residence there?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, that would not be practical, as you will need to enter Mexico, complete the process and provide proof of residence.


----------

